

Get all your scripts with one request using Jazzcat and Mobify.js - shawnjan8
http://www.mobify.com/dev/introducing-jazzcat/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=Blog&utm_campaign=jazzcat

======
shawnjan8
TL;DR - Mobify.js fires off one request to Jazzcat, which grabs all of your
scripts and returns back a single concatenated file. As for how it actually
works, we use the DOM pre-parsing capabilities of Mobify.js to grab script
URLs and remove the scripts from the source document before it's rendered by
the browser. THEN a request is made for the single javascript file from
Jazzcat.

The feature currently only works for Mobify.js projects. Soon, you will be
able to use this service on any website by adding a single line of Javascript
into your existing site.

